# Possibilité Réparation Connecteur/carte-mère ou utilisation



## matimac (4 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je voulais changer les hauts-parleurs d'un Powerbook [A1211] 15" Core Duo 2,16 Ghz et j'ai donc suivi la marche à suivre selon les conseils de ifixit.... Mais enlever la carte-mère, je ne l'avais jamais fait et à l'étape consistant à déconnecter les différents cables fixés sur celle-ci, j'ai bien observé, etc..., mais pourtant ce n'est pas le connecteur d'un cable que j'ai enlevé, mais son logement soudé sur la carte-mère (après j'ai compris et les autres furent déconnectés correctement).

Sur l'image ci-dessous, c'est le connecteur blanc à droite du ventilateur.







Voici l'emplacement après mon passage (et le connecteur arraché).













Pensez-vous qu'il est possible de ressouder les terminaisons rompues du récepteur de connexion en plastique sur la carte-mère?

Comme je doute déjà de cela, voici une autre question:
Le connecteur que j'ai cassé étant celui du senseur de lumière fixé sur le haut-parleur gauche, est-il possible de faire fonctionner l'ordinateur sans ce senseur en laissant le connecteur cassé?

Merci de votre attention et de votre aide.


----------

